# Finally a picture!!!



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

Went with my boys and the wind was blowing about 20 to 25 mph and the boys gave up but I had that gut feeling to stay a while and it payed off. Sorry the picture isn't real good but I didn't want to leave it floppin around on the ground.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice catch! 8) 

What bait/lure did you use?


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2008)

Good job man! Nice pig!  

How old are they boys?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

I was using a red spinnerbait that I usually fish at night with a huge blade but since the water was muddy and the bass are still pretty lethargic I decided to use it.
I was using a Wave brand Tiki Stick the other day before the rain but I didn't have my camera.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> Good job man! Nice pig!
> 
> How old are they boys?


Thanks!!
My oldest is 11 and my other boy is 9. They love to fish but the wind was really messin with their line and they got fed up :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

> ...since the water was muddy and the bass are still pretty lethargic I decided to use it.



Same reason I used the red spinner bait yesterday. Great minds think alike 8)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

AMEN BROTHER!!! \/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish - Now I need someone to make a red spinner bait for me


----------



## Nickk (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice one, glad you were able to catch one and have the camera with you.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah me too!!
This is rare occassion for me.Usually I bring camera=no fish!!
Don't bring camera=lots of fish!!
Hopefully this curse is broken!! [-o<


----------



## redbug (Mar 21, 2008)

nice fish.. good job fighting the wind



Esquire if you need a red spinner bait I could have *CHUCK NORRIS*
round house kick you in the spleen

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

lol redbug im not sure how that would help him get a red spinnerbait, but i guess he wouldnt need much after that


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice bass! How much do you think that one went?


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 21, 2008)

At least the spinnerbait is working for someone. Nice catch.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice bass! How much do you think that one went?


Probably around 5 1/2 or 6.
I need to get some scales huh??


----------



## mtnman (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish. What was the total length on it? It is hard to tell with the picture being that way. Its beem pretty windy here also and I know how the kids felt. Wind Blows!


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice bass, I was completely skunked today


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2008)

redbug said:


> nice fish.. good job fighting the wind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like that already happened Wayne, but hey, thanks for the offer


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 22, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> FishinsMyLife317 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bass! How much do you think that one went?
> ...


No, then you'll see that all your estimating is a pound or two on the high side :lol: or atleast that's what happened to me. I thought that bass looked like a seven to me. It's a great fish either way


----------

